# Silkie or Cochin? First 3 pics



## LilChickenMomma (May 25, 2014)

These are my silkies. A roo and 3 hens.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

All three are non bearded Silkie males.


----------



## awinchell (May 10, 2014)

I agree with Robin! Silkies!!!! All are Roos.


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## LilChickenMomma (May 25, 2014)

And am I right about the other pics? I know the blue partridge is male not sure of the others.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The white could be a female. None of the pics are really great for seeing conformation. The dark blue could also be female.

Pics of them more relaxed and in their comfort zone would be better. And side pics showing them as close as possible and still having the whole body is best.


----------



## LilChickenMomma (May 25, 2014)

I'll get that tomorrow! Thanks!


----------



## LilChickenMomma (May 25, 2014)




----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

All of them appear to be female. I don't see any streamers or semi hard feathers in the tail.


----------



## sabahat (Nov 8, 2014)

I think it could be an austra-white, which is a cross between an australorp and a Leghorn. Great layers, not as flighty as a Leghorn.


----------

